# Any word on Baker County?



## jlwarren (Nov 21, 2011)

Anybody seeing any rutting activity starting in Baker County? We hunt about 20 min. north of Bainbridge.


----------



## CoveyHunter (Nov 22, 2011)

Would like to know the same.  Hunt in baker county as well.  Probably not that far from you jlwarren if you are 20 min north of bainbridge.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 22, 2011)

well i hunt round elmodel an they are making scrapes an rubbing trees. seeing some small bucks an their tarsals glands are black


----------



## CoveyHunter (Nov 27, 2011)

hunted in baker county this weekend and not much activity.  anyone have any luck or see much activity in baker this past weekend?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 28, 2011)

well i hunt just outside of newton in mitchell co an the bucks are tending does pretty hard


----------



## jlwarren (Nov 30, 2011)

Hunted Baker County last weekend as well. Saw very few deer, couple small bucks. Scrapes and rubs everywhere.
Coveyhunter, we hunt off hwy 253 north of Bainbridge, just over the Baker county line. Our property borders the Flint River.


----------



## CoveyHunter (Nov 30, 2011)

jlwarren--sent you a pm.  we must be down the road from one another.  hopefully this weather will get them moving.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 1, 2011)

the bucks were chasing does this morning on the baker calhoun line saw some nice bucks  pushing does an working scrapes going bac in the morning


----------

